# Opinion on the '03 Cuban tobacco crop?



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

I've been surprised to find that some of the cigars I've recently smoked with late '03 dates have been exceptionally good when compared to the same brand from '01 or '02. Is it my imagination or would other people concur that some of the smokes coming from that Island South of Miami with box dates in late '03 (Oct-Nov-Dec) have been that good. 

Let's see, if the fields were planted in late Nov. '02, then fully harvested by 120 days later, after aging/drying/curing then some of those leaves would have possibly made it into the rollers by late '03. Just wondering if this is a result of continued involvement from Altadis?


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

well this discussion wouldn't be fully prepared without bringing out the talk of the cubans new procedure of cooking the tobacco's longer, in order to speed up delivery time. thus the newer cigars are smoking great quicker and have shorter sick periods. the effect this will have in the long term, who knows?

but i will say i totally agree, some of the 2003 and even some mar04's i have had are fuqin dynamite! altadis is maby lighting a fire under habanos sa to produce more


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Hey Dave,

Didn't know the Coobans had a new recipe for curing the tobacco longer/hotter. I kinda' like the idea and always felt that tobacco should have been cured that way. That may be why some of the late '03 and early '04 smokes that I've smoked have been friggin' unbelieveable. Do you have a reference or know where I can get that info? I'm very curious.

My first experience with this was a Nov '03 MC4 that was given me as a gift at Poker's house on a weekend in late February. Sad to say that was the same weekend that I met Gordan for the first time & got a chance to herf with him some. Now I haven't been a big fan of the MC4 at all, but I figured that if it was a member of the SoCAl crew that gave it to me then it must have been alright. Well, I was wrong!! It was awesome, smoked it to the nub!!

Since then I've smoked a few cigars from late '03 & early '04, many MC's, some Trini's, Cohibas (some), & Party's. All have been really good and generally a cut above their earlier borthers & sisters. That's why I got curious & wondered if anyone else had picked up on this phenomenon. I'm sure Altadis has a hand in this (bless them).

Guess I'll have to try some more of the new '04's, i.e. like the MC Edmundo, that one of the herfs has teased me with. :c *[LOL]*

You know, all the cigar smokers out there can keep looking for '99 or '01/'02 aged boxes, but as for me, I'm gonna start chasing after some of the newer '04 stuff. Thanks for your input.

MoTheMan


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

can u smell me? :w


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

With all the EL's still in production, this should be the new band.... :r


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

ahahaha, that's awesome Poker!!! i agree with u though, the 2001's have barely dissapeared.


----------



## jimmy (May 1, 2003)

poker said:


> With all the EL's still in production, this should be the new band.... :r


 :r :r

poker that's funny as hell, and some damn good photoshopping i might add 

jimmy


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

*R O F L *

:r 
:r 
:r

So true!
Man, getting my hands on a box of Edmundos is making me drool right now.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

a better one with more time


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

poker, I'm waiting for the Millie 5th anni versions to hit the streets this fall....


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Poker...you are the man!
:r


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Nice work on the pic Kelly!


I'm smoking a late 03 Monte 4 right now, and it's very good  Damm thread got me curious. I guess we'll just have to wait and see how these newer Habanos age. I am concerned about the under-filling of some of cigars. I have a box of 03 PSD4's that has had quite a few under-filled sticks in it so far. Most the D4's in the Seleccion robusto's have been the same way. Then the first Partagas Piramide I smoke from the new packs was under-filled. I have heard complaits from others on this to. 

This Monte is really kickin' :w


----------



## clovis (Apr 14, 2004)

Though I have not had more than 3-4 from each box, I have had results similar to cigartexan with my PSD4's (JUL 03, JUN 03, & MAR 03). I really want to love the PSD4 (as it seems everyone else does), but I have had many that have been underfilled as well. Though I realize age won't help with underfilling much, I'm hoping that some age will help out in the flavor department (smoked most of them when they had about 6 months of age on 'em). One batch in particular starts out very peppery and then turn somewhat bland in the middle third, picking up pepper again in the last third. I like the pepper taste, but the cigar just seems to lack the variety of flavors of the others (RASS, Monte #2) Though they are not physically dry (humidity), they seem to taste a bit dry which I attribute to the fact that they are underfilled. I have, however, been extremely impressed with the Partagas Shorts....love those.
Outside of above comments, I love the 2003's. I am somewhat new to cigars of this origin, but I know what they were like just a few years ago...and I like this 2003 batch better.


----------



## robmcd (Apr 9, 2002)

:r @ poker ... there's a sort of uncertainty principle here (ala heisenberg ... the brilliant but lousy stinking nazi physicist) ... e.g., it's hard to compare an 03 with an 02 because the 02 will always be a year older.


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

Great photoshop work Poker.
I think that the newer sticks are good also.
It seems like less aging may be necessary.
My late 03 Hoyos, Trinis, PSD4s and Cohibas are all doing
well at 4 to 8 months old. Only smoked a couple of each.
Can't imagine how they will be in a year.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Dave,
Where did you get the info on the changed cooking process. My source tells me he hasn't heard anything like that. He says the reason the cigars are tasting better young is they are laying down the bales of filler tobacco to age before they are :w rolled in cigars, thus the new smokes are already mature.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

from several people with direct ties to Cuba.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Interesting. I guess we will have to wait and see how long term aging is affected. Logic would say they will mature and peak faster.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

So, what do people think about the '03s now?


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

you wont find alot still available... = good


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> So, what do people think about the '03s now?


I tried a couple of Boli's from 03. BBF was good (dark wrappers). PC's were so so.

Now the 03 Sir Winston. You will have to ask me again in 2013.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

The '03 Bolivar Coronas Gigantes are tough to find, while the '00 CGs are readily available...I think that says something, at least about the CGs.

I have had numerous '03 Sir Winstons and they are very good for 3 years old. The '03 BBFs have been very good too.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> The '03 Bolivar Coronas Gigantes are tough to find, while the '00 CGs are readily available...I think that says something, at least about the CGs.
> 
> I have had numerous '03 Sir Winstons and they are very good for 3 years old. The '03 BBFs have been very good too.


I've got a box of the '03 CG's that have incredibly dark wrappers, look maduro. The last 3 that I've smoked have been the best Bolivars I've ever had.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> I tried a couple of Boli's from 03. BBF was good (dark wrappers). PC's were so so.
> 
> Now the 03 Sir Winston. You will have to ask me again in 2013.


The notable 03's have been some Bolivar CG's, BBf's I had in the past. Both had tremendous complexity and excellent flavor. The most notbale though overall have been the ERDM PC's- By far and away a tremendously underrated smoke period. :2

ATL


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

ATLHARP said:


> The notable 03's have been some Bolivar CG's, BBf's I had in the past. Both had tremendous complexity and excellent flavor. The most notbale though overall have been the ERDM PC's- By far and away a tremendously underrated smoke period. :2
> 
> ATL


Aw Gawd!! Now I'm gonna have to go looking for some ERDM PC's . . . Uh, never mind, found where I can get some. :dr


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

MoTheMan said:


> Aw Gawd!! Now I'm gonna have to go looking for some ERDM PC's . . . Uh, never mind, found where I can get some. :dr


Could it be your closet?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Ivory Tower said:


> Could it be your closet?


:r 
Classic photo!


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Ivory Tower said:


> Could it be your closet?


No, Switzerland!  :ss

Got a friend who lives in Zurich coming for a visit. The Davidoff shop is just 3 blocks form the train station, so he'll be picking up some sticks B4 heading to the airport.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Construction quality was better for sure in 2003 than in 01 and 02. I disagree on the tobacco quality though. It was good for 2003, but when the 01 cigars have good construction, they are some of the best cigars I've smoked. Better than 98's. Some that have made a big impression from 2001. Cohiba Siglo V, Part. Charlottes, Part. C-Hills, JL #1, Monte DC, BBF cabinet, San Cristobal La Punta, Romeo Belicosos. These are just a few I've smoked lately, that I know I have in the humi. All just superb. I've had less 02 cigars, but they seem like the tobacco quality was somewhere in between 01 and 03.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

MoTheMan said:


> Aw Gawd!! Now I'm gonna have to go looking for some ERDM PC's . . . Uh, never mind, found where I can get some. :dr


There is a special store that has a very good price on 2003 ERDM PC's, and they are very good.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

The best Bolivars I've had in the last seven or eight years were from '03. I can't really think of anything else I've had from then that was outstanding, but overall construction was certainly good.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

Fredster said:


> ... 2003 ERDM PC's, and they are very good.


:tpd:

they're awesome!


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

croatan said:


> The best Bolivars I've had in the last seven or eight years were from '03. I can't really think of anything else I've had from then that was outstanding, but overall construction was certainly good.


I've had the 03 Boli C.G.'s and they were very good. Is it just me or does it seem the strength on some of the 03's is a tad milder than 01's? They taste good and the quality is great, but the they all seem a less full to me.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Fredster said:


> I've had the 03 Boli C.G.'s and they were very good. Is it just me or does it seem the strength on some of the 03's is a tad milder than 01's? They taste good and the quality is great, but the they all seem a less full to me.


I've noticed that on some Bolivars (especially the RCs), Punch, and Partagas I've compared.


----------

